# Trucks



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

So i know this is an open question but id like to hear some of yalls opinions. 

If you own a diesel and was going to go back to a gasser, Which truck and why?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

A Diesel...lol Raptor. I have little man syndrome.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> A Diesel...lol Raptor. I have little man syndrome.


This^^^^ A supercharged raptor will be my next truck.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

F150. The interior on the Chevys is just cheap, always has been. And dodge is well a dodge(enough said) So hands down F150.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> This^^^^ A supercharged raptor will be my next truck.


Gonna send it off to Hennessy or do it yourself? Those velociraptors Hennessy is putting out now are awesome!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Id have to go with ford f150 SC FX4 with the eco boost or 5.0

I drive a GMC and i have to say that fords interior is hands down always been nicer.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Ford F250 6.2L

power, pulling, good mods, Ford

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...dyStyleCodes=TRUCKS&listingId=337990849&Log=0


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

^ upper


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

F-150. If they ever make the ford atlas I'd be into that. It's a good looking truck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

I went from Ram 5.9 to a Ford gas 5.4 and since I don't pull anything big or to heavy I don't miss the diesel but from what I hear from people with the F150 Ecoboost that will be my next truck and it sounds like they will do a good job of pulling.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

im debating


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got rid of my 2002 Dodge 2500 4x4 diesel...trades in for a 2013 Ford F-150 FX4 Crew Cab with the Ecoboost. Should have done it along time ago. The pulling power of that V-6 is crazy...Plus it has sooooo much more room. The Ecoboost and the Fords interior sold me. 

Late,
Cox


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Would not switch back, been there done that

FORD
diesel from here out


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Eco boost


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

F-150 or Tundra, both are great trucks.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

If I was going to consider going back to a gasser then I might buy this if they build it..


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

I've actually done this. Went from a Dodge 2500 Cummins to a Tundra 'cause the Tundra tows the travel trailer just as well as the Dodge with much less maintenance and fuel costs.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Either an F150 FX4 Platinum w/Eco-Boost, F250 with 6.2L gasser or a Tundra. Would be a tough choice... I like my diesel too much though!


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I went from a Ford 6.0 PSD to a Dodge hemi FTW.

Ford 6.0 = Fail. Ford has alot to prove before I buy another.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Charlie in TX said:


> Ford 6.0 = Fail. Ford has alot to prove before I buy another.


Ford is definitely back if you think they every left. The 6.0 and the 6.4 were both bada** trucks if you do the right stuff to them. I expect the same out of the 6.7 when the mods come back around to being available.

OP......i would have to go with a Ford. The interior is sick and very roomy.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

F 150 for many years.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

bobbyoshay said:


> Ford is definitely back if you think they every left. The 6.0 and the 6.4 were both bada** trucks if you do the right stuff to them. I expect the same out of the 6.7 when the mods come back around to being available.
> 
> OP......i would have to go with a Ford. The interior is sick and very roomy.


So it is my fault I had a POS Ford? I didn't do the right 'stuff' to it? Keep your Ford that needs 'stuff' done by the owner to fix the manufactures f-ups. I will stick to trucks that come from the factory with 'stuff' already done.

Have some more Ford koolaid.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Charlie in TX said:


> So it is my fault I had a POS Ford? I didn't do the right 'stuff' to it? Keep your Ford that needs 'stuff' done by the owner to fix the manufactures f-ups. I will stick to trucks that come from the factory with 'stuff' already done.
> 
> Have some more Ford koolaid.


Ford koolaid? No.....its called the best truck out there for me and my needs. I dont want a dodge in which the dash cracks or the frame breaks. A chevy that owes the Taxpayers billions.

Yours was a pos how? Maybe just you in the driver seat soaked into the rest of your truck which turned it into a huge pile.....


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Buy a truck made by non union labor by your fellow statesmen. Buy a Toyota Tundra. The new diesels blow. Not cost efficient anymore. 
Either buy a used Cummins 5.9 or Ford 7.3 or buy a Tundra...The ford Eco Puss is horrible at pulling heavy loads...put two round bales behind it on a dual axle trailer...it'll sweat at 65 mph...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Diesels were never cost efficient


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Sure they were! Still are if you're hauling heavy. As far as everyday driving they are not.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Can't answer your question unless you know what if anything you want to tow and how much it weighs. If I wasn't towing often or much heavier than 3500lbs, it would be the new Dodge with the pentastar v6 and 8spd auto for me. It's only .3 seconds slower to 60mph than the hemi, and within a second in the 1/4 and it gets 25mpg highway. It's probably pretty ballsless compared to an ecoboost while towing, but for infrequent or light towing I'd live with that. Also, the interiors on the new 2013 is much improved and their infotainment system blows Ford's Sync away completely. GM is not in the running anymore until they either get something to compare with ecoboost, or put a small diesel in their halfton. If Dodge were to put their Diesel V6 in their halfton with their new 8spd auto, you could realistcally be looking at 26-28 hwy mpgs and 400plus foot pounds for towing which would put GM and Ford in the weeds in half ton trucks. C'mon Dodge...you caaaaan do it!


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

bobbyoshay said:


> Yours was a pos how? Maybe just you in the driver seat soaked into the rest of your truck which turned it into a huge pile.....


Dang, people sure do get riled up about their trucks. Although it is kind of funny what you said, I would think we could be a little more civil around here.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I find that all 1/2 ton gasser trucks are under powered in stock form for any type of hauling other than groceries. But that is just me.. With that being said there is no question Ford owns the truck industry right now. The other brands should stick with what the do best and thats cars and mini vans.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

well my boat weighs about 3900 lbs, Trailer probably 800-1000 lbs i would say. Thats really all i tow. Just debating if i should keep the diesel or buy a gasser.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Just look at what the oilfield service companies buy for their employees....By overwhelming margin its Ford. And I agree on the 1/2 ton gassers being underpowered, I had an F150 5.4 and a buddy had a Tundra. We both now drive F250 6.7's


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

It is so gratifying to see that the younger folks are keeping the Ford, Chevy, Dodge arguments going after all these years and believing it... I owned nothing but Fords for years and the older I got the better they ALL started looking. Got a 3 year old 1/2 ton Dodge Hemi at the moment and I can tow my 10,000lb boat/trailer with it a modest distance. Nothing to write home about but I did once trailer a 3500lb boat/trailer across country with a 351 Ford. It did super but died not long after. Had an old GMC 1/2 ton with the 402 and the turbo400 tranny that would pull stumps. They're all good and bad, do your research...

(BTW, never owned a Japanese truck but they are probably good also. My gripe with them is that all the parts are made in Japan and only assembled here....we're kinda like Japan's Mexico......)


.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

acoastalbender said:


> It is so gratifying to see that the younger folks are keeping the Ford, Chevy, Dodge arguments going after all these years and believing it... I owned nothing but Fords for years and the older I got the better they ALL started looking. Got a 3 year old 1/2 ton Dodge Hemi at the moment and I can tow my 10,000lb boat/trailer with it a modest distance. Nothing to write home about but I did once trailer a 3500lb boat/trailer across country with a 351 Ford. It did super but died not long after. Had an old GMC 1/2 ton with the 402 and the turbo400 tranny that would pull stumps. They're all good and bad, do your research...
> 
> (BTW, never owned a Japanese truck but they are probably good also. My gripe with them is that all the parts are made in Japan and only assembled here....we're kinda like Japan's Mexico......)
> 
> .


It's on the internet so it must be true....:spineyes:
*Assembly*

The second generation Tundra was initially assembled at two different United States locations, the original Princeton, Indiana plant supplemented by a newly built San Antonio, Texas plant. Combined, the two plants give Toyota a maximum capacity of produce 300,000 Tundra units annually or 100,000 units from the Indiana plant and another 200,000 units from the Texas plant. When designing the Texas plant, Toyota arranged for 21 key Tundra suppliers to set up factories on the same site to avoid logistical issues, however those suppliers are more vulnerable to a market downturn. Toyota also included a $9 million dollar health care facility to serve workers and their dependents.[5]
The Tundra also holds the record for the use of local content components - 75% of the Tundra is local content.[_citation needed_]
In the spring[_when?_] of 2008 Toyota moved all Tundra production to the Texas plant.[_citation needed_] All Tundra engines and transmissions are built in the United States


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Whoa! 

Found both of your replies to be combative and somewhat rude. Guessing you have the box "doesn't get along well with others" checked on your psyche eval. 

Ease up tiger.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ford


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Found both of your replies to be combative and somewhat rude. Guessing you have the box "doesn't get along well with others" checked on your psyche eval.
> 
> Ease up tiger.


In case anyone was wondering, there was a rather profane reply to another 2cooler showing a complete lack of class or self control.

Mods, thanks for removing the post. :cheers:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> well my boat weighs about 3900 lbs, Trailer probably 800-1000 lbs i would say. Thats really all i tow. Just debating if i should keep the diesel or buy a gasser.


to me it would come down to how bad i wanted a gasser and how the numbers/money look long and short term with both vehicles. unless i was having serious problems with a diesel id stay in it. 3/4 ton diesel has better potential for higher mileage and big power numbers.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Pocketfisherman said:


> It's on the internet so it must be true....:spineyes:
> *Assembly*
> 
> The second generation Tundra was initially assembled at two different United States locations, the original Princeton, Indiana plant supplemented by a newly built San Antonio, Texas plant. Combined, the two plants give Toyota a maximum capacity of produce 300,000 Tundra units annually or 100,000 units from the Indiana plant and another 200,000 units from the Texas plant. When designing the Texas plant, Toyota arranged for 21 key Tundra suppliers to set up factories on the same site to avoid logistical issues, however those suppliers are more vulnerable to a market downturn. Toyota also included a $9 million dollar health care facility to serve workers and their dependents.[5]
> ...


So.......where'd you get the info you posted? At the downtown truck library? Actually I have to admit to posting something other than what I really would have liked to but didn't want this thread sent down there, you know? If you have any close relations or possibly even yourself who served in the Pacific during WWII you might find it objectionable to purchase products from Japan even today....for some of the same reasons civilized nations have no statute of limitations for crimes such as murder. There is the other partner in wartime barbarizm in Germany. At least they admit their guilt and go out of their way to make reparations and continue to this day and for years to come. Japan on the other hand is reluctant to even admit any wrongdoing. They were just as ruthless as the nazis but went further by targeting POW'S. Vivasections, beheadings for sport, starvation, death marches and the worst forms of torture in modern history. Now, I realize most of the folks in Japan today didn't torture my uncle and childhood friend's dads but niether do any of them take any responsibility for their country's past aggression. In fact their top guy recently went to a cemetary over there to honor their war "heros". All they've apologized for is borrowing 200,000 Korean women for comfort, basically, gov't requisitioned women to rape 24/7. I'm sorry but I would buy Korean, Chinese or even a yugo before I'd buy Japanese. I don't believe in rewarding bad behavior...and after all, regardless of content, assembly or anything else, the profits go to Japan...

...rant over...........

.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

So you're OK with black people blaming your ancestors and you for making them pick cotton in addition to the other barbarous acts that occurred during slavery? Ok...whatever man... No one made you march on the Bataan Death March just like you didn't make a single black person pick cotton... Pretty ignorant to blame what happened during WWII on entire countries of people and companies who would never do that today. Just sayin...


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

acoastalbender said:


> So.......where'd you get the info you posted? At the downtown truck library?


Just for anyone's reference, at this link you can find the domestic parts content for any vehicle sold in the US as compiled by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (hopefully the link works correctly):

http://www.nhtsa.gov/Laws+&+Regulations/Part+583+American+Automobile+Labeling+Act+%28AALA%29+Reports

Just click on the year and whether you want it alphabetically or by percentage and a box to save the file should pop up.



acoastalbender said:


> I don't believe in rewarding bad behavior...and after all, regardless of content, assembly or anything else, the profits go to Japan...


That's not really true. You can buy Toyota stock (ticker symbol TM) through any online broker. It has a 1.4% dividend yield right now. Honda's ticker is HMC and it pays 2.6% right now.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

WTH?!?!?!?............just sayin


.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Had a Tundra and traded it in for my ecoboost. That little V-6 can tow some heavy loads. The Tundra was awesome but the gas mileage sucked. I have no regrets thus far. The interior on the Ford is great.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

acoastalbender said:


> So.......where'd you get the info you posted? At the downtown truck library? Actually I have to admit to posting something other than what I really would have liked to but didn't want this thread sent down there, you know? If you have any close relations or possibly even yourself who served in the Pacific during WWII you might find it objectionable to purchase products from Japan even today....for some of the same reasons civilized nations have no statute of limitations for crimes such as murder. There is the other partner in wartime barbarizm in Germany. At least they admit their guilt and go out of their way to make reparations and continue to this day and for years to come. Japan on the other hand is reluctant to even admit any wrongdoing. They were just as ruthless as the nazis but went further by targeting POW'S. Vivasections, beheadings for sport, starvation, death marches and the worst forms of torture in modern history. Now, I realize most of the folks in Japan today didn't torture my uncle and childhood friend's dads but niether do any of them take any responsibility for their country's past aggression. In fact their top guy recently went to a cemetary over there to honor their war "heros". All they've apologized for is borrowing 200,000 Korean women for comfort, basically, gov't requisitioned women to rape 24/7. I'm sorry but I would buy Korean, Chinese or even a yugo before I'd buy Japanese. I don't believe in rewarding bad behavior...and after all, regardless of content, assembly or anything else, the profits go to Japan...
> ...rant over...........
> 
> .


Well there you go, thanks for clearing that up and giving us the reason why you're original statement was bull puckey.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

I went back to a gas 2009 F150 4x4 5.4 on my last truck and it did ok, but sure drove me crazy how much the transmission shifted under load. I am back in a diesel, 2012 F350 6.7, and that is the truck for me, whether towing the boat 6,000lbs or towing my 18ft trailer loaded with 4-5,000lbs of feed and a Ranger loaded up. I don't have to struggle to tow something, or get a buddy to hook up. That's just what fits my needs.


----------



## letzfish (Dec 11, 2012)

I work for gmc but if u want an all around truck buy a ford there the best out there


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Reel Cajun said:


> I went back to a gas 2009 F150 4x4 5.4 on my last truck and it did ok, but sure drove me crazy how much the transmission shifted under load. I am back in a diesel, 2012 F350 6.7, and that is the truck for me, whether towing the boat 6,000lbs or towing my 18ft trailer loaded with 4-5,000lbs of feed and a Ranger loaded up. I don't have to struggle to tow something, or get a buddy to hook up. That's just what fits my needs.


Those 6.7's are amazing.


----------

